
Cracking the Scratch Lottery Code - bkudria
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/ff_lottery/all/1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seen before:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166555>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2174333>

